# Bartok Divertimento mvt 3 by Collectif 9



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

www.vimeo.com/61043579

What do you think of this performance? Personnaly , I like it a lot because it changes the way of performing and recording the classical music. It s good, with a lot of energy.
Please feel free to comment and share it!
This performance is from Collectif 9 from Montreal.

www.collectif9.ca
https://www.facebook.com/collectif9mtl?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

